

Fish Shell: A User-Friendly Shell or Like a Heavily Customized zsh - jimmybot
http://fishshell.org/index.php

======
jimmybot
Some nice features:

1) Advanced tab completion

2) History-based autocomplete (type and press up)

3) Optional cd (.. to go to parent directory)

4) Syntax highlighting

5) Simplified and streamlined syntax

There's also an overview in the Wikipedia article:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_shell>

And the author wrote an introductory article way back:
<http://lwn.net/Articles/136232/>

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
_1) Advanced tab completion

2) History-based autocomplete (type and press up)

3) Optional cd (.. to go to parent directory)_

Zshell has these, although the second two might be options that need to be
enabled (can't remember). I have both of them on my shell.

~~~
jamie_ca
That's basically why I use fish after many years of zsh. zsh can probably do
more, but I don't need to configure fish to get something useful that works
the way I do. (The only config I've done on my current install are a bunch of
aliases and a custom prompt)

------
apgwoz
I've been admiring fish shell for a while, but use too many computers to
justify trying to use it. As a result, I use bash, despite its shortcomings
for the pure reason of portability. I can rest at night knowing that the next
unix machine I use, will almost certainly have bash installed somewhere, and a
version that's compatible with the minimal customization I actually do for it.

~~~
silentbicycle
> I use bash, despite its shortcomings for the pure reason of portability. I
> can rest at night knowing that the next unix machine I use, will almost
> certainly have bash installed somewhere

No, bash isn't standard at all. It's _usually_ installed on Linux, but BSDs
and other Unices don't have it installed by default, and not all Linux distros
have it either. (Off the top of my head: OpenWRT.) The standard is sh, the
bourne shell. It's a pet peeve of mine -- it's really annoying to port things
that use bash internally for no reason.

------
revertts
Last I checked there was no vi mode, which is why I stuck with zsh.

------
deadIMPULSE
Ince, looks very useful. Installing now!

